# φιλόλογος



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Πώς θα λέγαμε στα αγγλικά την ιδιότητα του τίτλου; Δεν έχω συγκείμενο, είναι επάγγελμα σε πεδίο, και προφανώς εννοείται απόφοιτος της φιλοσοφικής που ίσως δουλεύει στη μέση εκπαίδευση ως καθηγήτρια, ίσως όχι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν θεματάκια, αλλά γιατί να απορρίψουμε το philologist;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Επειδή κτγμ δεν περιγράφει αυτό που εννοούμε στην Ελλάδα λέγοντας «φιλόλογος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν κάνουμε μια λίστα νομίζω ότι οι διαφορές δεν είναι τελικά ούτε ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμες, ούτε καν τόσο πολλές.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιούμε το "literature teacher", πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Προς το παρόν χρησιμοποιούμε το "literature teacher", πάντως.



...που οδηγεί απευθείας στη λογική του «αδιόριστου εκπαιδευτικού» για κάθε άνεργο φιλόλογο ή όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Εχ, τι να πω, δεν ξέρω. Δεν είναι στο χέρι μου στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και επίσης δεν ξέρω και τι ακριβώς είναι το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, εκτός από καθηγήτρια.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 7, 2016)

Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι ο/η literature teacher της μέσης εκπαίδευσης έχει English [literature] major αλλά μπορεί να συνεχίσει (απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, πάλι ως literature teacher) ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα. (At the master's level, English programs concentrate on literature, literary theory, linguistics, rhetoric and composition, and many require completion of a master's thesis or research project -- ακριβώς το αντίστοιχο του φιλόλογου, καθηγητή ή μη δηλαδή).

Απ' την άλλη, ένας από τους διασημότερους φιλόλογους της λογοτεχνίας χαρακτηρίζεται literary scholar από τη βίκι. Με παρόμοιο τρόπο σκέψης όμως φτάνω και στο literary critic.

Δεν θα βιαζόμουν καθόλου να απορρίψω το philologist, αλλά δεν το έχω βρει να χρησιμοποιείται στην εκπαίδευση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Ας αναφέρουμε ότι υπάρχει και _language teacher_, βέβαια, αν και συνήθως αναφέρεται σε _ξένες_ γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Και το *language and literature teacher* ή *teacher of language and literature*. Και τα δυο δεν κάνουν οι δικοί μας φιλόλογοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Εντάξει, οι φιλόλογοι διδάσκουν και ιστορία, και αγωγή του πολίτη αν χρειάζεται. Αλλά τελικά ίσως αυτό είναι το κλειδί για την απόδοση του όρου. Μας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ το είδος και το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών ή των επαγγελματικών δεξιοτήτων;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 7, 2016)

Αυτό είναι το θέμα, ή ότι ο φιλόλογος μπορεί και να _μην_ είναι καθηγητής (μέσης εκπαίδευσης); Ο ιστορικός (μαθηματικός/φυσικός/...) είναι historian ή history teacher, αντίστοιχα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Ο οποίος καθηγητής δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται «ιστορικός». Αλλά όταν λέμε «η θρησκευτικού»...


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

...
Σχετικά:



nickel said:


> Philology. Θέλει προσοχή.
> 
> Π.χ., όπως λέει η Britannica:
> a term now rarely used but once applied to the study of language and literature. Nowadays a distinction is usually made between literary and linguistic scholarship, and the term _philology_, where used, means the study of language—i.e., _linguistics_ (q.v.). It survives in the titles of a few learned journals that date to the 19th century. _Comparative philology_ was a former name for what is now called _comparative linguistics_ (q.v.).
> ...





sopherina said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > και ελπίζω τα _Συγκριτική φιλολογία_ στο δίκτυο να είναι όλα _Comparative literature_ (αν και πολλοί λένε και «Συγκριτική λογοτεχνία», όπως και κάποιοι «σπουδάζουν λογοτεχνία»).
> ...





tsioutsiou said:


> Ένα φεγγάρι είχε κυκλοφορήσει στο ΕΚΠΑ και το Faculty of Letters για τη φιλοσοφική.
> Ο δικός μας "φιλόλογος" ακόμη δεν ξέρω πώς είναι χωρίς περίφραση.



*φιλόλογος*


----------



## Marinos (Mar 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ο οποίος καθηγητής δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται «ιστορικός»



Ο μαθηματικός;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Ούτε ο μαθηματικός ούτε ο μουσικός (ή η ... μουσικού). Και λοιπά.

Εννοώ ότι είναι δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές μαθηματικών, μουσικής κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 7, 2016)

Κατάλαβα τη λογική. Αλλά υπάρχει (ιδίως στις θεωρητικές επιστήμες) ένα θεματάκι με όσους έχουν σπουδάσει, με διδακτορικό κλπ., ενδεχομένως κάνουν και δημοσιεύσεις στην επιστήμη τους, και συγχρόνως δουλεύουν στη μέση εκπαίδευση. Δεν είναι λίγοι. Και, επιπλέον, υποτίθεται ότι ένας απόφοιτος π.χ. ιστορικού-αρχαιολογικού είναι ιστορικός ή αρχαιολόγος, ανάλογα με την ειδίκευσή του. Ξεγίνεται αν προσληφθεί στην εκπαίδευση; Αν δουλεύει με απόσπαση στα ΓΑΚ, παραμένει ιστορικός/αρχαιολόγος, ή μήπως γίνεται αρχειονόμος (άλλη σχολή ΑΕΙ αυτή!);


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Αξίζει να τα πιάσουμε όρο προς όρο, αλλά, αν ήμουν δημοσιευμένος ιστορικός, historian, και δίδασκα Ιστορία στο λύκειο, θα έφτιαχνα και μια επαγγελματική κάρτα που θα έγραφε «Ιστορικός - Καθηγητής Ιστορίας στη Δευτεροβάθμια». 

Παρέμπ, ευτυχώς δεν δίδαξα ποτέ στη δευτεροβάθμια, μόνο σε φροντιστήρια, κοτζάμ «καθηγητής αγγλικών» ο δικός σου, αλλά ευτυχώς σε σχολείο δεν θα κινδύνευα να με πουν «ο αγγλικός» όπως οι καθηγήτριες γίνονταν η αγγλικού και η γαλλικού!


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2016)

Αν δεν μιλάμε για δασκάλους, τότε συμφωνώ με το δόχτορα. 
Αν μιλάμε για δασκάλους, τότε ξεκινάμε με το ερώτημα:πόσο σημαντικό είναι να προσδιοριστεί η ειδικότητα ενός δασκάλου ΜΕ στο έγγραφό σου; Γιατί δεν αρκεί το Secondary Education/ Secondary School Teacher, αφού αυτό είναι στην ουσία όποιος δηλώνει φιλόλογος στην Ελλάδα; 

Αλλά έστω ότι έχει σημασία η ειδικότητα, τότε όχι literature teacher χωρίς προσδιορισμό γλώσσας, γιατί χωρίς σημαίνει English (literature) teacher. Aλλά αν πεις Greek teacher και πρόκειται για Έλληνα πολίτη, μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για Έλληνα δάσκαλο, κι όχι για δάσκαλο ελληνικών (αν και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα καταλάβει ότι ο δάσκαλος διδάσκει μονο Αρχαία Ελληνικά). Αν πεις Modern Greek Teacher θα σου πει η φιλόλογος με βλοσυρό ύφος ότι ειδικεύεται στα αρχαία, π.χ. 
Αν έχεις χώρο να γράψεις όσα θες, Secondary School Teacher (Greek literature)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αν έχεις χώρο να γράψεις όσα θες, Secondary School Teacher (Greek literature)


Και τι λοιπόν από όλο αυτό (με τα οποίο δύσκολο να διαφωνήσεις) δεν καλύπτεται από το philologist --που κλείνει και το μάτι με υποσχέσεις για ακόμα πιο πολλά;


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2016)

Kαι για αυτό που λέει ο Μαρίνος πιο πάνω: το θέμα είναι με ποιά ιδιότητα αναφέρεται κανείς. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να είναι πτυχιούχος ιστορικού- αρχαιολογικού, να έχει δημοσιεύσει ποιητικές συλλογές και να διδάσκει λατινικά σε σχολείο. Η επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα, αυτό που δηλώνει στην εφορία, είναι ξεκάθαρη: δάσκαλος ΜΕ. 
Αν πάει να διαβάσει τα ποιήματά του σε φιλολογική εκδήλωση είναι ποιητής. 
Κι αν αναφέρεται στις σπουδές του, είναι απόφοιτος ιστορικού- αρχαιολογικού (ή αν προτιμάς, αρχαιολόγος που δεν ασκεί το επάγγελμα, σαν να λέω εγώ ότι είμαι αστροναύτης και δεν ασκώ το επάγγελμα).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Kαι για αυτό που λέει ο Μαρίνος πιο πάνω: το θέμα είναι με ποιά ιδιότητα αναφέρεται κανείς.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να είναι πτυχιούχος ιστορικού- αρχαιολογικού, να έχει δημοσιεύσει ποιητικές συλλογές και να διδάσκει λατινικά σε σχολείο. Η επαγγελματική του ιδιότητα, αυτό που δηλώνει στην εφορία, είναι ξεκάθαρη: δάσκαλος ΜΕ.
> Αν πάει να διαβάσει τα ποιήματά του σε φιλολογική εκδήλωση είναι ποιητής.
> Κι αν αναφέρεται στις σπουδές του, είναι απόφοιτος ιστορικού- αρχαιολογικού (ή αν προτιμάς, αρχαιολόγος που δεν ασκεί το επάγγελμα, σαν να λέω εγώ ότι είμαι αστροναύτης και δεν ασκώ το επάγγελμα).



Φυσικά έτσι είναι -- αλλά και λίγο πιο σύνθετο. Αν για να δουλέψει π.χ. σε κάποιο ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα ανοίξει μπλοκάκι, θα γράφει "ιστορικός ερευνητής" (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), για την εφορία όμως είναι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.


----------

